# Salt pipe/inhaler for asthma sufferers



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all

Does anyone know where stocks salt inhalers for people with respiratory problems? They are great if you have sinus problems, allergies, asthma, bronchitis etc. I had been using one that we purchased in the uk but it recently broke when it was dropped on the floor (it was porcelain). I have noticed a big decline in my health since I have stopped using it and urgently need a new one. It was bought from an alternative health shop in the UK but I have rang around numerous pharmacies and alternative medicine shops here in Dubai and nowhere seems to stock it.

Thanks in advance,

K


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

kaykher said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know where stocks salt inhalers for people with respiratory problems? They are great if you have sinus problems, allergies, asthma, bronchitis etc. I had been using one that we purchased in the uk but it recently broke when it was dropped on the floor (it was porcelain). I have noticed a big decline in my health since I have stopped using it and urgently need a new one. It was bought from an alternative health shop in the UK but I have rang around numerous pharmacies and alternative medicine shops here in Dubai and nowhere seems to stock it.
> 
> ...


Do you mean a simple Lota Neti to perform nasal irrigation of salted water ?

You can find a plastic cheap one everywhere in boots pharmacies or similar. I have bought mine in their burjuman branch, it works perfectly. Mind you the pharmacist might not be familiar with everything they stock, so have a careful look.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know where stocks salt inhalers for people with respiratory problems? They are great if you have sinus problems, allergies, asthma, bronchitis etc. I had been using one that we purchased in the uk but it recently broke when it was dropped on the floor (it was porcelain). I have noticed a big decline in my health since I have stopped using it and urgently need a new one. It was bought from an alternative health shop in the UK but I have rang around numerous pharmacies and alternative medicine shops here in Dubai and nowhere seems to stock it.
> 
> ...


Life Medical Pharmacy in JBC (JLT) has quite a lot of asthma equipment on display, not sure whether salt inhaler


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Last but not least of course is AMAZON, once you find it, if they are affordable get two!


----------

